# New Age Limits???



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I have had LOTS of people asking me if they have voted in a NO age limit in Michigan. Have I missed something??? Is the age limit still the same???


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

This link explains it........scroll down towards the bottom for *YOUTH HUNTING.............

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10856_10905-195317--,00.html
*


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

I hope you don't mind me adding a question. This would be a 10 year old on private land. Based on the information below concerning the youth hunt and the apprenticship license.

A 10 year old could purchase a combo license to hunt during the youth firearm season. That tag would also allow the child to hunt during bow season, correct? Also, would that tag be considered an "apprentice" tag during regular firearm season?

Im not sure what I'm missing, I don't see much of a difference in the youth and apprentice tags if you are talking about a 10-11 year old child.

Thanks in advance.


*Q: How can my 10- or 11-year-old hunt the youth firearm season if they cannot purchase a firearm deer license and are limited to archery equipment? *
Youths 10 and 11 years old will need to purchase and carry either an antlerless license or a combination license to participate. The youth will have to wear hunter orange.

*Q: Is this only for youth? 
*NO, it is for anyone 10 years old and up who does not have a hunter-safety certificate and would like to try hunting without having to make a substantial commitment. However, the apprentice - regardless of age - must be with a mentor who is licensed to hunt that same game and is 21 years old or older


----------



## rockman (Feb 28, 2001)

A Hunter Heritage Bill has been introduced that would eliminate the arbitrary age limit for youth hunters but has not been passed yet. Here is a link to the MUCC press release http://archive.constantcontact.com/fs081/1102248019739/archive/1104681126010.html and an MUCC fact sheet. http://www.michiganoutofdoors.com/i...slider/banners/Fact_Sheet-Hunter_Heritage.pdf


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

rockman said:


> A Hunter Heritage Bill has been introduced that would eliminate the arbitrary age limit for youth hunters but has not been passed yet. Here is a link to the MUCC press release http://archive.constantcontact.com/fs081/1102248019739/archive/1104681126010.html and an MUCC fact sheet. http://www.michiganoutofdoors.com/i...slider/banners/Fact_Sheet-Hunter_Heritage.pdf


This is what people are referring to, Thanks


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

All of that means if you want to "vote" on the hunting age, send a letter to your state rep and them what you think about the proposal which they will likely vote on this.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

FISHMANMARK said:


> I hope you don't mind me adding a question. This would be a 10 year old on private land. Based on the information below concerning the youth hunt and the apprenticship license.
> 
> A 10 year old could purchase a combo license to hunt during the youth firearm season. That tag would also allow the child to hunt during bow season, correct? Also, would that tag be considered an "apprentice" tag during regular firearm season?
> 
> ...


 

????


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Apprentice tag is for someone who has not taken hunters safety. Age has nothing to do with it. Every license can be purchase as regular license or in apprentice if needed. Rules are the same as the regular license. (Other then needing the mentor)

Difference:

Under the apprentice license the person with them MUST 
-Have license to hunt same game as apprentice.
-Must be 21 or older.
-cannot accompany more than two apprentice hunters at one time.

If youth has taken hunters safety..Person with them must.
- Be at least 18 years old and authorized by the parent/guardian



FISHMANMARK said:


> A 10 year old could purchase a combo license to hunt during the youth firearm season.


Yes, with a BOW only but, must wear hunters orange.



FISHMANMARK said:


> That tag would also allow the child to hunt during bow season, correct?


Correct


FISHMANMARK said:


> Also, would that tag be considered an "apprentice" tag during regular firearm season?


NO

Clear , right ??? hahah


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

House committee had the bill on their agenda this morning. Senate committee should be picking up on it soon as well.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks Malainse.... I think.:lol:

It always seemed the youth and apprentice tags kinda cross covered each other under certain circumstances. I was trying to figure out what I was missing.

Thanks.


----------

